# VK - Fishbone 25mm - NOW IN STOCK



## Gizmo (18/7/16)

1.Dimensions: 25mm
2.Chameleon Logo
3.Adjustable Kennedy Style Airflow Holes
4.Improved Velocity Style Deck
5.7mm Deep Juice Well
6.510 Drip Tip Adapter
7.Glass Tube Replaceable
8.PEEK Insulator

http://www.vapeking.co.za/icloudcig-fishbone-25-rda-black.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (18/7/16)

I want one of these! Any idea how big the build deck is?


----------

